# Need a good hunting knife



## Grunt173 (Feb 14, 2019)

Any deer hunters out there? I need to replace an old Schrade hunting knife that I used to field dress White Tail deer. Actually,I am sort of glad that I have to replace it because I got tired of it slipping around in my hand when it got covered in blood and guts while field dressing my deer.I was looking at some of the Bark River knives but worry that the micarda scales might also become slippery while inside a deer,darn nice knife though and I think the V2 steel would be nice.I also considered the Benchmade in the fixed blade because it has the SV30 steel which is also nice.I have a few of their folders in that steel.Although I have folders,I don't care for the cleaning aspect of them after job is done,speaking of experience here cause for many years,I have used a Buck 110 hunter before the Schrade and the soft 440 steel.Got any ideas?


----------



## daveb (Feb 14, 2019)

I was formally a Gerber guy for deer knives, some folders (same cleaning issues) and some fixed blades. Liked the "Gator" series, thought the Gator 2 sucked. 

But then I found this place.

On the right is a Butch Harner, a sweet knife though just a little larger than I like when inside the deer. Butch is probably the best bet to be able to acquire a knife before next season. Tell him what you want to do with it or just ask for one like he uses.

In the middle is a Yoshikane I bought from Maxim when he was getting out of the Yoshi business. Sharp AF and easy to keep that way. Will hold an edge for two or three deer if you're hunting out of a camp. Not sure why Japanese hunting knives are so expensive relative to the kitchen products, if Maxim had not had a sweet deal on it I probably would have passed.

On the left is a Gesshin Hankotsu, great for skinning them out and cutting little circles as required.

And far left is a Satterlee bone saw that I use - and got in a trade on here,

Some day under "Show your newest....." I'll be posting a Bloodroot. But not today

.


----------



## parbaked (Feb 14, 2019)

Grunt173 said:


> Got any ideas?



http://www.halcyonforge.com/store/4-hunter


----------



## Phip (Feb 15, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about the micarta scales; anything slathered in blood will be slippery. I try to maintain a wet hand/dry hand approach to gutting a deer like I do with cooking, but it's much harder in the field. My solution is to include a hand towel in my kill kit. White or light colored, the towel is for drying my hands and also where my knife goes when I have to set it on the ground. No more worrying about where I put the dang thing. My Dozier is D2 steel and micarta scales. It'll do a couple of animals--gutting and skinning--before I need to resharpen. What I don't like about it is the Dozier is the finger guard/bolster? makes it impossible to maintain the heel and use it effectively. A knife that doesn't have that problem is the custom Heavin Forge utility/hunter on Epicurean Edge/Blade Gallery. Beautifully made knife by ABS mastersmiths in South Africa. I bought one after hunting season this year, so I haven't tested it in the field. But it looks like it should be fantastic. Let us know what you settle on.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 15, 2019)

Very interesting thread, I have gain interests in hunting recently, this will be a good start.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 16, 2019)

This hunting knife hunting is playing with my mind.I appreciate your thoughts and suggestions.They have me searching the web and wishing I had more money to spend because some of the offerings are way out of my reach but at the same time,I don't want to settle for junk.I have used plenty of them only to be disappointed.I tried to make a purchase on a Bark River Ultra-Lite 1 knife but found out they were out of stock and no idea when they will be available again.Seems like it would have been close to what I would like having a 3-1/2" drop blade with a blade thickness of 1/8" and A2 steel.
Keepem comin boys.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 16, 2019)

Gjackson98 said:


> Very interesting thread, I have gain interests in hunting recently, this will be a good start.


Good for you.Our Ohio has some pretty nice big deer.I like it when people take interest in hunting.I am an old coot now and have hunted all my life since 14 years old.Through the years,I have seen a big decline in hunting because the youths today would rather spend all their time on the phone or television then actually getting out and keeping our hunting tradition alive.It's a shame too cause there is more to life then just texting.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 16, 2019)

Grunt173 said:


> Good for you.Our Ohio has some pretty nice big deer.I like it when people take interest in hunting.I am an old coot now and have hunted all my life since 14 years old.Through the years,I have seen a big decline in hunting because the youths today would rather spend all their time on the phone or television then actually getting out and keeping our hunting tradition alive.It's a shame too cause there is more to life then just texting.



I am from a family with no hunting experience, this is a pretty new to me. I do believe hunting makes us appreciate our meat more


----------



## Matus (Feb 16, 2019)

I have skinned one little deer (helping my neighbor who is a hunter) and a puukko (Iisaki Aito) worked great for that. It has handle from birch bark, it is not slippery even when wet. My neighbor has a simple Eka hunter with 2 blades that rotate on a pivot. He likes it.


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 17, 2019)

What’s your planned use? Field dressing? Do you need a gut hook? Are you looking mainly for a skinner? I don’t hunt anymore, but I grew up in a family of deer and small game hunters. Basically the only times they used hunting knives were to field dress and finish a wounded animal if necessary. Then the deer went to the barn where we’d skin and do rough butchery. The detail work took place in the kitchen with those knives.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 17, 2019)

AT5760 said:


> What’s your planned use? Field dressing? Do you need a gut hook? Are you looking mainly for a skinner? I don’t hunt anymore, but I grew up in a family of deer and small game hunters. Basically the only times they used hunting knives were to field dress and finish a wounded animal if necessary. Then the deer went to the barn where we’d skin and do rough butchery. The detail work took place in the kitchen with those knives.


Yep,just field dressing because I can't do the all night thing of butchering in the cold barn no more.,oh and I don't like a gut hook on a knife.


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 17, 2019)

That’s fair. Gotta say, some of my best memories with my mom’s parents had to do with butchering and cooking fresh venison. If I were getting back into it, I’d look hard at a Benchmade with a fixed blade and gut hook. That would fit your specs and have a non-slip handle. Though I’m not that familiar with hunting/pocket knife steel, so not sure how’d you feel about S30V


----------



## Anton (Feb 17, 2019)

Doesn’t get the use it deserves but the few times I’ve used it is such a joy - the handle to bolster is perfection, fit and grip is amazing 

Bill Burke in 52100 sharpens like a mother...


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 17, 2019)

Anton said:


> Doesn’t get the use it deserves but the few times I’ve used it is such a joy - the handle to bolster is perfection, fit and grip is amazing
> 
> Bill Burke in 52100 sharpens like a mother...
> 
> View attachment 48800


Very,very nice.I like that.


----------



## Kgp (Feb 17, 2019)

Grunt173 said:


> Any deer hunters out there? I need to replace an old Schrade hunting knife that I used to field dress White Tail deer. Actually,I am sort of glad that I have to replace it because I got tired of it slipping around in my hand when it got covered in blood and guts while field dressing my deer.I was looking at some of the Bark River knives but worry that the micarda scales might also become slippery while inside a deer,darn nice knife though and I think the V2 steel would be nice.I also considered the Benchmade in the fixed blade because it has the SV30 steel which is also nice.I have a few of their folders in that steel.Although I have folders,I don't care for the cleaning aspect of them after job is done,speaking of experience here cause for many years,I have used a Buck 110 hunter before the Schrade and the soft 440 steel.Got any ideas?


I'm not a hunter, but Tony Laseur has some nice looking ones on his page. Here's a link:

https://www.laseurknives.com/outdoor-knives

Ken


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 17, 2019)

Kgp said:


> I'm not a hunter, but Tony Laseur has some nice looking ones on his page. Here's a link:
> 
> https://www.laseurknives.com/outdoor-knives
> 
> Ken


My birthday is coming up this month.


----------



## Kgp (Feb 17, 2019)

Grunt173 said:


> My birthday is coming up this month.


Congratulations!
Since you missed mine last month I won't feel guilty if I don't send you something but don't give up hope. You never know...


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 17, 2019)

Kgp said:


> Congratulations!
> Since you missed mine last month I won't feel guilty if I don't send you something but don't give up hope. You never know...View attachment 48810


Lol,oh man,that is so funny.I love it. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## MrHiggins (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm not a hunter, so I've not skinned anything with it, but I really like my Bradford Guardian 4 in m390. Very ergonomic.


----------



## Moooza (Feb 17, 2019)

Phil Wilson original is a great knife.


----------



## CTKC (Feb 18, 2019)

I don’t think you could do much better than a Dozier in terms of edge holding and value, and there are so many good hunters and skinners that you should be able to find one to your personal liking. The wait at the Dozier shop is quite long but the “featured inventory” page is updated fairly often with knives that can be bought immediately and AG Russel also usually has some in stock. There are several right now on BladeGallery that were made by Bob back when he was making them all.

If you have a little more to spend, I would also vote for a Burke in 52100 or, if you can convince him to make it, a Dunkerley in 52100. Rick has become best known for his fancy folders, but he was a hunting guide for years and knows exactly how to build a perfect hunting blade. Just my two cents Good luck with the chase- it’s half the fun!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 19, 2019)

CTKC said:


> I don’t think you could do much better than a Dozier in terms of edge holding and value, and there are so many good hunters and skinners that you should be able to find one to your personal liking. The wait at the Dozier shop is quite long but the “featured inventory” page is updated fairly often with knives that can be bought immediately and AG Russel also usually has some in stock. There are several right now on BladeGallery that were made by Bob back when he was making them all.
> 
> If you have a little more to spend, I would also vote for a Burke in 52100 or, if you can convince him to make it, a Dunkerley in 52100. Rick has become best known for his fancy folders, but he was a hunting guide for years and knows exactly how to build a perfect hunting blade. Just my two cents Good luck with the chase- it’s half the fun!



I'll second Bob Dozier. He has made a wide variety of hunting knife patterns over the years, some worked better than others for me, but that involves a lot of personal taste I guess. I have a folder and two sheath knives of his I consider near perfect for deer. All three have several deer to their credit.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 21, 2019)

I’m a hunter. And I love field knives. My love for field knives eclipses anything I feel about kitchen cutlery. 

I picked up a Gough Resolute as my go to blade. The thing is delightful. But anything works.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 21, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> I’m a hunter. And I love field knives. My love for field knives eclipses anything I feel about kitchen cutlery.
> 
> I picked up a Gough Resolute as my go to blade. The thing is delightful. But anything works.


That looks to pertty 
To get dirty.
Nice looking knife.I see he doesn't have them in stock now but no matter.I don't want to go that high on price.Wish I could though.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 21, 2019)

Grunt173 said:


> That looks to pertty
> To get dirty.
> Nice looking knife.I see he doesn't have them in stock now but no matter.I don't want to go that high on price.Wish I could though.


Honestly, I’m saving the Resolute for an elk. 

I used this a few weeks ago. It worked well, but was a chore to sanitize.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 21, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Honestly, I’m saving the Resolute for an elk.
> 
> I used this a few weeks ago. It worked well, but was a chore to sanitize.


Yep,know what you mean.I tried a few folders while dressing deer but often times when I got done,I had to just toss the knife into the bag when done because I couldn't close it back up.Then if the deer parts dried inside,man,it was a chore.I've been using an old Schrade with a 3-1/2" blade for years but this pass season,I darn near cut my hand off when it slipped because of the blood.It has a skinny handle and slippery rubber doctor gloves didn't help either.Now I am looking for something with more control and old man compatible.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 21, 2019)

Grunt173 said:


> Yep,know what you mean.I tried a few folders while dressing deer but often times when I got done,I had to just toss the knife into the bag when done because I couldn't close it back up.Then if the deer parts dried inside,man,it was a chore.I've been using an old Schrade with a 3-1/2" blade for years but this pass season,I darn near cut my hand off when it slipped because of the blood.It has a skinny handle and slippery rubber doctor gloves didn't help either.Now I am looking for something with more control and old man compatible.


Yea. I agree. 

My last four deer, you know what knife I used? A humble Mora Companion in carbon steel. I did cut myself once. The win for me is that ridiculous sheath. But it’s so easy to clean with a wad of paper towel and a chop stick. 

The handle is fairly awesome.


----------



## daveb (Feb 21, 2019)

Life is too short for folders in the deer woods.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 21, 2019)

What are some characteristics to define a good hunting knife other from kitchen knives?


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 22, 2019)

daveb said:


> Life is too short for folders in the deer woods.


Life is too short ,period.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 22, 2019)

Gjackson98 said:


> What are some characteristics to define a good hunting knife other from kitchen knives?


Man,where to start? A good hunting knife is one you like.This is where there are so many opinions and none of them wrong or bad.First off,guess you have to match the knife to the game that you will be dressing out.For me,a Rambo type knife which are so prevalent these days are out of the question for this guy and they seem to be flooding so much of the market.Don't believe me,just type in hunting knives and I'll bet the biggest,badass Zombie killer will be in your face.For me,my likes for deer is something 3 to 3-1/2 inches long with a drop point is what I prefer,though I might push the length of the blade to 4 inches if I had to.The drop point is so that when I open the cavity,I won't be cutting into the organs and making a stinky,slimy mess.I like a good purchase on the handle but also like to be able to place my finger on the blade with a finger choil or a thumb on top of the spine in some cases.In other words,I want the ability to place my hand on the knife for any position I hold the knife in and be comfortable in knowing I am not going to be cutting into my fingers. I like either a flat grind or a hollow grind as I find it hard to sharpen a convex grind which are usually thick on a hunting knife.Convex is a good grind on a bushcraft knife though but I don't plan on chopping firewood with my hunter. Ideal handle material is probably like rubber so it doesn't slip when wet with blood but oh man,do I hate the looks of any of the rubber looking stuff,just to techie for me.This is coming from a guy who still thinks Woolrich hunting clothes are the best thing since sliced bread.Of course you are going to want a blade steel that you can sharpen and that will rely on what you use to sharpen with and your ability to use that system.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 22, 2019)

Grunt173 said:


> Man,where to start? A good hunting knife is one you like.This is where there are so many opinions and none of them wrong or bad.First off,guess you have to match the knife to the game that you will be dressing out.For me,a Rambo type knife which are so prevalent these days are out of the question for this guy and they seem to be flooding so much of the market.Don't believe me,just type in hunting knives and I'll bet the biggest,badass Zombie killer will be in your face.For me,my likes for deer is something 3 to 3-1/2 inches long with a drop point is what I prefer,though I might push the length of the blade to 4 inches if I had to.The drop point is so that when I open the cavity,I won't be cutting into the organs and making a stinky,slimy mess.I like a good purchase on the handle but also like to be able to place my finger on the blade with a finger choil or a thumb on top of the spine in some cases.In other words,I want the ability to place my hand on the knife for any position I hold the knife in and be comfortable in knowing I am not going to be cutting into my fingers. I like either a flat grind or a hollow grind as I find it hard to sharpen a convex grind which are usually thick on a hunting knife.Convex is a good grind on a bushcraft knife though but I don't plan on chopping firewood with my hunter. Ideal handle material is probably like rubber so it doesn't slip when wet with blood but oh man,do I hate the looks of any of the rubber looking stuff,just to techie for me.This is coming from a guy who still thinks Woolrich hunting clothes are the best thing since sliced bread.Of course you are going to want a blade steel that you can sharpen and that will rely on what you use to sharpen with and your ability to use that system.



Thanks for the fill in! It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 22, 2019)

Gjackson98 said:


> What are some characteristics to define a good hunting knife other from kitchen knives?


My list:

Good edge retention. Pausing halfway thru a deer because my knife dulled is annoying. If it does the steel needs to be “not impossible to hone”. It’s a paradox. I like an Accusharp. It’s fast and safe with bloody hands. And dim light 

Sturdy. I always try to cut thru cartilage. A solid blade helps. I’m not great with leg joints ( getting better). 

Color. Ideally I want a knife I can find visually if i set it down in bloody green grass. Orange is great. Black is nice. Camo? No bueno.

Blade shape. 3.5” -4” makes a good knife for me. It’s a multitasker. Some belly to the shape. Sharp spine should I need to strike a Ferro Rod. 

The handle can’t get icy slick when bloody. I know a rancher that only gets the very tip of his fingers bloody when he guts a critter. I’m not that guy. 

aesthetically I want the knife to look good.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 22, 2019)

Gjackson98 said:


> What are some characteristics to define a good hunting knife other from kitchen knives?


I had my hands on a Buck Vanguard #192 and I got to say,it is a very nice feeling knife in the hand.It has a hollow ground grind and the blade measured 4-1/8 th inches and it's beautiful to look at. I know that I said I like a blade 3 to 3-1/2 inches but this 4 inch blade on this knife feels just right for some reason.The blade steel is 420 HC which I understand is a good stainless with a nice heat treat so that it has decent edge retention.I seen them advertised for $89 and I have a feeling that the knife is probably worth while deal for a field dresser.You might want to check that one out.I am.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't think you will go wrong with the Buck. Unlike others, I have never had any problem edge holding wise to go through a single deer with a decent factory knife.


----------



## CTKC (Feb 22, 2019)

I think the earlier comments have it basically dead right:

Fixed blade – no folders, no, not ever

Edge retention – Dozier’s D2 is particularly good here but so is 52100 from any reputable maker

Blade shape -Drop point is a perfect shape to me and it shouldn’t be much longer than 3.5’. the comment about long Rambo or survival knives being terrible hunters should be underscored. Less is more.

Handle – shape is purely a personal preference and no-doubt related to cutting style but it needs to be secure in your hand at all times. Sheep horn or stag scales are particularly good to me. They don’t slip when messy and look good when they’re cleaned up. The only thing they don’t address is the ease of locating your knife if you put it down. That’s why orange and yellow mcarta is popular for hunting knives, at least the ones made for hunters, but I just prefer material supplied by nature, even if the synthetic stuff is more indestructible.

In short, check out the specs on a Loveless drop point hunter and you will have a dam near perfect hunting knife; and since most of us wont’ be able to use an authentic Loveless for these purposes, there are a bunch of great makers who can make you that design with scales and a steel of your choice.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 23, 2019)

Going back to the 70's,before computers and the internet,I started my life as a deer hunter with the Buck 110 folder.I still have that same knife today.Back then,most hard core deer hunters didn't know that you are never,ever to use a folding knife for hunting deer.Why just yesterday,at lunch,I asked my 87 year old uncle,who still is one of those hard core deer hunters what he uses for field dressing a deer and guess what? a Buck 110 folder. I think this post fits right in with the post above where CTKC says no folders ever. lol and I think Dave said that life is to short for a folder in the deer woods.I think my 87 year old uncle proves that statement wrong.I say all this with humor in my words.


----------



## Michi (Feb 23, 2019)

Which bit is the bit that matters? That it folds, or that it cuts?


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 23, 2019)

Michi said:


> Which bit is the bit that matters? That it folds, or that it cuts?


Let me guess.....CUTS


----------



## KenHash (Feb 23, 2019)

A bit late but I thought I's throw in my two cents. I hunted deer (and turkey) for about 15 years so I've field dressed and butchered quite a few whitetails. I've used a number of knives both my own and those of my friends. As everyone knows there are a billion "hunting" knives out there of many styles and they all work. My personal preference is a 4-5 inch drop or semi drop point, because it's easier to get deep up there to cut the windpipe. Friends who used a 6-7 inch knife would borrow mine just for that task. I would never use a folder if at all avoidable simply for the post task cleaning involved. I used to use a Buck Vanguard until the tip broke off. I then bought a Cold Steel Master Hunter which I used the most. The synthetic Kraton handle allowed me to drop my knife in a bucket of water at the end and leave it there until the next day. Couldn't imagine doing that with wood scales or stacked leather. The other benefit of a Kraton handle is that with a hidden tang the knife is very light when carrying in the woods. Anyway just some personal observations.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 24, 2019)

KenHash said:


> A bit late but I thought I's throw in my two cents. I hunted deer (and turkey) for about 15 years so I've field dressed and butchered quite a few whitetails. I've used a number of knives both my own and those of my friends. As everyone knows there are a billion "hunting" knives out there of many styles and they all work. My personal preference is a 4-5 inch drop or semi drop point, because it's easier to get deep up there to cut the windpipe. Friends who used a 6-7 inch knife would borrow mine just for that task. I would never use a folder if at all avoidable simply for the post task cleaning involved. I used to use a Buck Vanguard until the tip broke off. I then bought a Cold Steel Master Hunter which I used the most. The synthetic Kraton handle allowed me to drop my knife in a bucket of water at the end and leave it there until the next day. Couldn't imagine doing that with wood scales or stacked leather. The other benefit of a Kraton handle is that with a hidden tang the knife is very light when carrying in the woods. Anyway just some personal observations.


Not to late at all.I am still searching.Funny,one of the knives that you mention,I just had my hands on to look at a few days ago.That was the Buck Vanguard. I wasn't really sure how good it would be in the lasting department and edge holding properties.The profile is definitely one that I like.The blade is a tad longer then I like at 4-1/4 inches but would be doable.I was so use to using 3-1/2 inch blades,I guess.Not sure how the Blade steel of 420HC stacks up.
Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 25, 2019)

As someone that has field dressed well over a 100 deer over the years- plus few elk, I've used folders about as often as fixed blades. Cleaning might be a little harder but I usually have most of a year to to do it!  No broken blades, no failed locks (some of the knives were even slip-joints). One of the most prolific deer killers (hundreds of deer, hogs, elk, red deer in Scotland etc. etc.) I ever knew (and he worked for Camillus Knives) had a tiny little folder with about a 2.5-inch drop point blade he swore by. Specially made for him at the factory and I don't think they were ever marketed. I have one around here someplace that I have never used. Just not my personal taste in a hunter.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 25, 2019)

Noodle Soup said:


> As someone that has field dressed well over a 100 deer over the years- plus few elk, I've used folders about as often as fixed blades. Cleaning might be a little harder but I usually have most of a year to to do it!  No broken blades, no failed locks (some of the knives were even slip-joints). One of the most prolific deer killers (hundreds of deer, hogs, elk, red deer in Scotland etc. etc.) I ever knew (and he worked for Camillus Knives) had a tiny little folder with about a 2.5-inch drop point blade he swore by. Specially made for him at the factory and I don't think they were ever marketed. I have one around here someplace that I have never used. Just not my personal taste in a hunter.


I love to hear those kind of stories.


----------



## Sergey Yakunin (Feb 26, 2019)

Benchmade Steep Country. I think it covers all your criteria.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sergey Yakunin said:


> Benchmade Steep Country. I think it covers all your criteria.


Yes,I have been considering that one. It would be nice if you were able to remove the handle scales but it is a one piece type rubber.I seen a video on youtube where the person removed the handle with a knife and found the tang very rusty.It appears that moisture works it's way between the tang and the rubber and gets trapped.I do like the steel used which is S30V. That's a good steel. I have it on one of my folders and it holds up very well. I am still considering the knife though and trying to figure out how I could combat the rust problem in the handle area.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 26, 2019)

I have used either an SS Mora Companion fixed blade or an old Mora laminated carbon steel fixed blade utility knife for most of my deer. Same knives get used for turning some of the chickens and turkeys into food.

I have also used the folding scalpel blade knives, but throw away blades probably aren't going to be a popular solution for knife sharpening people.

Below are pictures of these knives & a folding saw I like to bring along. They're all effective, yet cheap enough to not stress overly if the snow "eats them". Colors are chosen to make it harder for the snow to get away with devouring them...




work


----------



## Jon-cal (Feb 26, 2019)

I hunt with a guy who uses a havalon like that with the disposable blades. He thinks they’re great and they’re certainly sharp. For someone who’s not into knives or sharpening it’s a pretty good solution, but I can understand that not being a popular suggestion around here haha!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 27, 2019)

Jon-cal said:


> I hunt with a guy who uses a havalon like that with the disposable blades. He thinks they’re great and they’re certainly sharp. For someone who’s not into knives or sharpening it’s a pretty good solution, but I can understand that not being a popular suggestion around here haha!


Me too! My buddy loves them. 

I don’t. People toss the dull ones away as litter. Seen it with my own eyes. The temptation is certainly there. 

And I’m not a doom/gloom prepper type person. But in the wilderness elk hunting I could easily imagine the hunt becoming an emergency type situation. If so, a sturdy knife is necessary.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 27, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> People toss the dull ones away as litter. Seen it with my own eyes. The temptation is certainly there.



Dangerous and irresponsible as hell. 

I learned the hardest way a long time ago not to EVER casually dispose of razor/utility knife/scalpel blades, broken glass, wood with nail points sticking out, needles street people left behind my property & any other "sharps".

Reaching into the trash can and finding a (mostly) dull blade is good for some stitches. Leaving one outdoors is asking to carry a bleeding dog to your car, then paying a vet bill.

My used blades get stuck onto a piece of tape which is folded over edge/points, the protected blades are then stuffed inside an empty gatorade or water bottle with bottle cap screwed back on after.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 28, 2019)

Well,I placed my orders in this morning for two knives.
This one:https://www.knivesshipfree.com/benc...-hunt-steep-country-hunter-orange-santoprene/
and a Morakniv Companion in Stainless steel for a back-up knife. The Only thing I don't like about the Benchmade Steep Country is that the rubber handle is not removable as water can get trapped and cause rusting on the tang.I like the steel very much as I think S30V is a great steel from my experience with a few folders that I have and abuse.The blade is short at 3-1/2",drop point and has a flat grind and jimping on the spine.To try and combat a rust problem on the tang,I might try and spread a little beeswax around the areas where moisture entry is possible.
The purchase of the Mora Companion is to see what all the excitement is about this knife and use as a back-up . I am forgetful and might end up leaving my belt knife at home or if in the process of field dressing my deer,a crow comes along and steals the main knife from my hands.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 28, 2019)

Grunt173 said:


> The purchase of the Mora Companion is to see what all the excitement is about this knife and use as a back-up . I am forgetful and might end up leaving my belt knife at home or if in the process of field dressing my deer,a crow comes along and steals the main knife from my hands.



For any equipment that represents a "single point of failure"?

Two is ONE and one is NONE.

-------

Words to live by. But not a good quote to use during your araingement on charges of bigamy, divorce & etc.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 28, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> For any equipment that represents a "single point of failure"?
> 
> Two is ONE and one is NONE.
> 
> ...


Lol,you sure have a way with words.That was good.


----------



## Bodine (Feb 28, 2019)

Folders are all I have ever used, compact and light. As for cleaning, hot water will remove the tallow.
I own some vintage Randalls, but they are too bulky for the field.
A 3 inch blade is plenty for me.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 28, 2019)

Bodine said:


> Folders are all I have ever used, compact and light. As for cleaning, hot water will remove the tallow.
> I own some vintage Randalls, but they are too bulky for the field.
> A 3 inch blade is plenty for me.


I have used a folder to some extent also,Buck 110,to be exact but prefer a small fix blade now.My little Buck 110 used to get pretty slippery in my hand because of the wood and the design of the handle,causing my hand to slip forward.Pilot error,no doubt.Been using a very old Schrade Sharp Finger for years but that is in the history box.It too was a bronc to hold onto when things got slippery and the aggressive trailing point is something that I never cared for.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 28, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> For any equipment that represents a "single point of failure"?
> 
> Two is ONE and one is NONE.
> 
> ...




Not me. Well not always. 
I’m good with ONE. Hunting elk in Idaho will really make you evaluate what you have in your pack. Any weight savings is a good thing. A great thing. 

I had one. An Alpha Wolf from Knives of Alaska. We got thru an elk. It’s an okay knife. I did give it away.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 28, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> I had one. I did give it away.



I stand by my original statement...

What hunting knife did you REPLACE the knife you gave away with? How did you like the replacement


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 28, 2019)

This thread got me more interested in hunting knives now lol


----------



## daveb (Feb 28, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Two is ONE and one is NONE.



Puts me thinking of an F-16. One engine short of having a pair. Or as they're referred to "Lawn Darts"


----------



## Nemo (Feb 28, 2019)

daveb said:


> Puts me thinking of an F-16. One engine short of having a pair. Or as they're referred to "Lawn Darts"


F-35 anyone?


----------



## Vils (Mar 2, 2019)

My hunting, knife-nut, friend swears by Fallkniven F1.


----------



## Inonot (Apr 29, 2019)

Where to begin!? As was stated early primary use is a key concern.. Field dressing its really tough to beat a drop point hunter IMHO. So blade shape and length might be priority 1. Next.. Carbon or stainless.. Being honest about your knife care habits [emoji1]. Here is a pic of a few I like


----------



## K Williams (May 1, 2019)

Anton said:


> Doesn’t get the use it deserves but the few times I’ve used it is such a joy - the handle to bolster is perfection, fit and grip is amazing
> 
> Bill Burke in 52100 sharpens like a mother...
> 
> View attachment 48800



Was Ed Fowler his mentor? Looks just like a knife Fowler would make.


----------



## cheflivengood (May 1, 2019)

I know James at 50/fifty knives has made some really strong and light hunters with sheaths. Check his instagram


----------



## K Williams (May 1, 2019)

Another good choice is one of the many hunting knives made by Bark River Knives.

Bark River Kalahari Hunter
Bark River Gunny Hunter
Bark River Canadian
Bark River Fox River


----------



## CTKC (May 1, 2019)

Anton said: ↑


Doesn’t get the use it deserves but the few times I’ve used it is such a joy - the handle to bolster is perfection, fit and grip is amazing

Bill Burke in 52100 sharpens like a mother...

View attachment 48800

Click to expand...

Was Ed Fowler his mentor? Looks just like a knife Fowler would make.


Burke did collaborate with Fowler to really perfect the heat treatment of 52100 steel, and it shows in the performance of their blades. Bill’s prong horn hunters do look like Fowlers, but Bill makes other styles as well. Any hunter by Bill in 52100 would be an awesome knife!


----------



## Bodine (May 8, 2019)

I've been working on this deal for a while, three matching Randall model 11's for my boys, I still prefer my folder in the woods but they should love these


----------



## Bodine (May 8, 2019)

Oh yeah my folder sweet little Kershaw


----------



## Grunt173 (May 8, 2019)

Bodine said:


> I've been working on this deal for a while, three matching Randall model 11's for my boys, I still prefer my folder in the woods but they should love these


That's a great triplet set of knives.Very nice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 9, 2019)

Vils said:


> My hunting, knife-nut, friend swears by Fallkniven F1.


Nothing wrong with this suggestion. 

Another? The Mora Kansbol. That thin tip would slice flesh crazy good.


----------



## Bert2368 (May 10, 2019)

12 of our local deer so far say the Mora SS Companion is just fine for field dressing...

5 of their elders had no issues with the Mora/Frosts laminated Carbon steel utility knife.

And to think, I never killed deer with anything but a car until 2008. 

Because, after instructing in the school's NRA rifle club and helping with the Hunter safety classes we also taught? And knowing very well the other kids in my home town's general level of sanity/sobriety/safty awareness ca. 1970's? I didn't want to be in the woods during deer season.

I started hunting deer when we got our own land and I knew no one else was going to be anywhere near me with a rifle.


----------



## Grunt173 (May 10, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> 12 of our local deer so far say the Mora SS Companion is just fine for field dressing...
> 
> 5 of their elders had no issues with the Mora/Frosts laminated Carbon steel utility knife.
> 
> ...


Pretty good story.I was pretty much like you.I didn't hunt deer for many years after a certain incident.Back about 69 ,I went to Pa with my uncles to hunt deer.I found that I was on the wrong side of the hill when a Buck ran by and shots rang out from the other hill. The all to familiar cracks of the bullets as they wizz pass your ears made me take cover behind a tree.Of course being fresh out of two tours in Vietnam,that little ordeal told me I had better watch where I hunt because there are some who are totally ignorant of hunting safety and shouldn't even be near a rifle.
I think you brought the Mora SS Companion to my attention on an earlier post so I ordered one just to play around with and I find it a well worthy knife but playing around with it,I do,by cutting feather Sticks and doing little bushcraft chores.It's a very good knife and for the price,a great steal.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 10, 2019)

I'm going to defend hunters here a little as I have othen heard the refrain "I don't hunt anymore after hearing all the gun fire and knowing the bullets were flying by me." It has happened but I can't remember the last hunter accidentally shot that way around here. More commonly they shot themselves or their hunting partner getting in or out of a truck with a loaded rifle (against our laws.) Hard to fix stupid for sure.


----------



## Grunt173 (May 11, 2019)

Noodle Soup said:


> I'm going to defend hunters here a little as I have othen heard the refrain "I don't hunt anymore after hearing all the gun fire and knowing the bullets were flying by me." It has happened but I can't remember the last hunter accidentally shot that way around here. More commonly they shot themselves or their hunting partner getting in or out of a truck with a loaded rifle (against our laws.) Hard to fix stupid for sure.


Oh it is rare in deed and I do hunt.I just make sure who is around me and pick the place where I hunt.I don't hunt public lands anymore because of a few more bad experiences that happened while pheasant hunting.Just glad I have my own place to hunt now.


----------



## Jlc88 (May 14, 2019)

I’ve been eyeing “Hatcher Knives”, “ML Knives”, and “Andrea Skalanis” hunters. Time will tell...


----------



## Anton (May 14, 2019)

CTKC said:


> Anton said: ↑
> 
> 
> Doesn’t get the use it deserves but the few times I’ve used it is such a joy - the handle to bolster is perfection, fit and grip is amazing
> ...



Indeed - Bill collaborated with Fowler. Bill prob has some of the best heat treat on 52100.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 14, 2019)

Jlc88 said:


> I’ve been eyeing “Hatcher Knives”, “ML Knives”, and “Andrea Skalanis” hunters. Time will tell...


I can't speak for Hatcher or Andrea but I have used a couple of ML knives on hunts and like them very well.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 14, 2019)

I’m an outdoor knife freak. I love them. 

I have however processed most of my deer with a mora companion. Second place. A boring Buck 112 folder. 

I just sold my adventure sworn Explorer. I just didn’t love the coke bottle handle shape. Great knife otherwise. Profoundly sharp. 

I’m going elk hunting this year. I’m bringing a grail knife. My Gough Resolute. I’m gonna hopefully deprecate it drastically.


----------



## Jlc88 (May 14, 2019)

Noodle Soup said:


> I can't speak for Hatcher or Andrea but I have used a couple of ML knives on hunts and like them very well.



Glad to hear, I really like the stubby aesthetic on the smaller knives. I really wish that more Knifemakers have more ready-to-sell stock. The 1-2 month wait is too much for me to handle


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 16, 2019)

If you mean ML knives, the wait it more like most of a year. Been through it several times now.


----------

